# Plant Extract Could Result in Non-Toxic Lithium Battery



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Researchers find that purpurin extract from madder plant root cold be substituted for toxic cobalt in electrodes.

More...


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

“The researchers are confident their green Li-ion battery will be commercially produced in the next few years.” We are being next few years’ed to death.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Where's the faith? Mad vegan batteries are the future!


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Where's the faith? Mad vegan batteries are the future!


I like the idea of telling people that my car helps reduce pollution and the batteries are organic and helped create oxygen.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You'd really like that BMW IIRC that was all organic, even the tires grown on the farm.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Took a quick look trying to find something about BMW IIRC. I even looked under organic BMW. I found some other forums asking about IIRC but no answers. Where would I look to find information? Does it grow on a vine? Is it perennial?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I meant If I Recall Correctly it was BMW that had made an organic concept car...

Was wrong, it was the Mercedes-Benz BIOME


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I just found out about the IIRC. Wild looking car. The Mercedes engineers must read the same Si Fi books I do. All we have to do now is grow some decent organic roads to drive our organic battery powered organic cars on.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The EPA is set to take action to protect the endangered Madder plant in the event that evil capitalists actually succeed in making a better battery from it. The Sierra group has vowed, "There will be blood!" to those seeking the plant in its native environment...


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I saw the so I think you are pulling our legs. From what I just read the Rubia Tinctorum or Madder plant is cultivated and pretty abundant. It has 80 species and has been around for thousands of years.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

PETOP (People for the Ethical Treatment of Plants) is planning on staging a protest. "You can't force plants to keep working even after their natural lives just so that people can drive places they don't need to go anyway!", shouted PETOP organizer Ima Nutz. Meanwhile, the Hopi Indians' spokesperson said, "We have traditionally smoked this demon plant for soul journeys; it is fitting that science has finally made it possible to take trips on Madder." Protesters holding signs saying, "I'm Madder than Hell" suggested that violence might break out any time............................


----------

